# Ivory Elk Teeth



## Nice&Green (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a couple ivory teeth from an Elk I harvested a few years back. I was told to keep them and get something made with the teeth. So I was wondering if anyone has done this before? I was thinking of getting a knife handle with them inlayed or something. Any Ideas? Thanks


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice&Green said:


> I have a couple ivory teeth from an Elk I harvested a few years back. I was told to keep them and get something made with the teeth. So I was wondering if anyone has done this before? I was thinking of getting a knife handle with them inlayed or something. Any Ideas? Thanks


 1st of i never knew that they was made of Ivory.Is this the same with Deer ? River Keeper


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

River Keeper said:


> 1st of i never knew that they was made of Ivory.Is this the same with Deer ? River Keeper


 
No. Elk have 2 "teeth" that are pure ivory in the top of their mouth. 

I'm curious as to what some have made as well. I'm looking to get something nice done with my ivorys.

I've looked at some rings and pendants and such, but WOW! Expensive!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> No. Elk have 2 "teeth" that are pure ivory in the top of their mouth.
> 
> I'm curious as to what some have made as well. I'm looking to get something nice done with my ivorys.
> 
> I've looked at some rings and pendants and such, but WOW! Expensive!


The old cow I shot a year ago was so old, she only had 1 left. The tooth is still sitting on my desk.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

I was thinking of making zipper pulls from mine and using them on my hunting clothes, Ie bibs and parka.

They call the teeth Bugle Teeth. I asked the guy cutting heads at teh check station if they were really ivory and he said he didn't really know. I did have quite a few people say that t is.

Skinner


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

River Keeper said:


> 1st of i never knew that they was made of Ivory.Is this the same with Deer ? River Keeper


No, only with the elk.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:
Originally Posted by River Keeper 
1st of i never knew that they was made of Ivory.Is this the same with Deer ? River Keeper 



petronius said:


> No, only with the elk.


As a general rule nowadays true only in Elk, however, occassionally they still turn up in deer. Many recent cases of whitetail with Ivories. This is a holdover from years gone by when all deer had them, even in Europe 









For Elk Ivories / Red Stag Grandeln, you can make a small plaque and put them on, which is what I do. They also make all kinds of jewelry out of them, for ties, cuflinks, pins, etc, Waidmannsheil, Dom.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm not saying they will make you a custom knife for displaying your ivory teeth but Rapid River Knife Works does some really nice semi and custom work. They are located in the UP along US 2.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Dom said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by River Keeper
> 1st of i never knew that they was made of Ivory.Is this the same with Deer ? River Keeper
> 
> ...


 
Thats cool. Looks like it would make a great western type belt buckle too. Could use that with my comp. prstol holsters.

Skinner


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Not sure whether your looking to do it yourself or have something done but there are lots of scrimshaw artist that do some pretty nice stuff. Check out Hops Scrimshaw on line to get some ideas.


----------



## Nice&Green (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow Guys! keep it coming! Some great input... didnt expect such a response when i posted the thread


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

River Keeper said:


> I never knew that they was made of Ivory.


Chalk this one up for something new I learned too! Thanks! 


I feel smarter already!


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

You learn something new every day.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I had two necklaces made from them for my daughters which were kind of neat....although once in their late teens they, as expected, out grew wearing them.

I have a dozen or so left on top of my dresser from the past several years. 

Here is your hint of the day....If you guys are anything like me you get around to removing the ivory the following morning. The head is cold, rigamortis is well set in and you are hung over. After you pry the mouth back open you hack away with a knife thinking they should come right out like a breeze....but they don't. After nearly severing two digits and rendering the gum line into hamburger you finally get the first one out...it really is not a fun or enjoyable process. An old man in Colorado taught me a trick a few years ago....Before you start drinking....use a claw hammer to remove them like you would pull a nail. Works like a charm.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

I had a real nice custom ring made with one. If you go to elk jewlery.net you can get some idea out there. 

also do a search on ebay to get so ideas. 

for my ring it cost me $450 I have an elk horn holding the tooth in the ring and elk tracks along both sides since I have had it done I have seen other like it.


----------



## Nice&Green (Oct 20, 2010)

I pulled mine out right ah way before I quartered it. They came right out just using my knife.

I like the necklace idea!

Not much of a ring guy but that ring sounds awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Holy %^$# I cannot afford those rings or any of the other jewelry shown.LOL 

I just asked the Bio at the field office to remove mine. They did and also removed my dad's from his hunt 5 years ago.


Could probably come up with something neat using the elk, coyote K-9s and the turkey spurs I have. 

Skinner


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

I had a pendant for a necklace made out of one of mine. Don't wear it too often, but I like it a lot. I'd have to do some digging to find who I had do the work. The set the cap and did the scrimshaw work. I don't think it was terribly expensive.


----------



## TwoBear (Jan 19, 2011)

At the rocky Mountain Elk foundation there is an indian dress covered with elk ivory!! It is amazing, leather dress, hand made native american style. I will be at the foundation later this week, I'll get a pic and post it up


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Horseshoe said:


> I had a pendant for a necklace made out of one of mine. Don't wear it too often, but I like it a lot. I'd have to do some digging to find who I had do the work. The set the cap and did the scrimshaw work. I don't think it was terribly expensive.


Hey Horseshoe, sorry to change the subject, but I started laughing when I saw your picture. When I was around 10 years old, my grandfather gave me a lighter just like that one. I thought it was the coolest thing and carried it around with me everywhere. I'm gunna be up all night now digging through boxes looking for it. 

By the way..... The elk ivory is really neat. Never heard of that before. Definitly something worth keeping!


----------

